# Another Lsi



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Some time back , I picked a Cabela's 8.5ft 5wt ... Liked the rod a lot and I really rung it out on a recent Mad trip. I also picked up a 7.5ft 2wt that is also fishes very nicely.....Now this evening I have added a 3rd Lsi to the stable....9.0ft 5wt ....while the 8.5ft gave up nothing in mending or drifting nymphs I just had to have the 9ft'er as well.....I almost got the 9ft 9'' rod but wasn't sure how that rod would have handled a sink tip and streamers so I went with what I knew.....Really looking forward to fishin this new rod once the Mad calm's down some and the mercury comes up into more fishy temps...Cabelas is really selling this rods way below the original price so what the heck lifes to short not to have a few fly rods(10)


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ever try one of the Cabela's Traditional III rods? I have one tucked away in the corner collecting dust that I'd like to dump.


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Ever try one of the Cabela's Traditional III rods? I have one tucked away in the corner collecting dust that I'd like to dump.
> 
> 
> Tight Lines <~~^~~<


No Ive never try one of those...The traditional series has pretty much been their more moderate action rods from what I remember ....Ive started to really on faster stuff from 5wt on up.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Just looked and they are on a good sale! Don't blame ya. I have the RLS 9" 5wt and like it a lot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> Just looked and they are on a good sale! Don't blame ya. I have the RLS 9" 5wt and like it a lot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sometime back they had there top of the line on sale for like half price with a reel ...... thought long and hard bout that one . don't know who makes their rods but the Lsi is a very clean build and fishes nicely....I'm sure the RLS is sweet as well.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Cabelas' has some pretty dang good deals going on right now - from fly rods, to fly lines, to gear packs / chest packs / hip packs. I just took advantage of a Fishpond waist pack and a new 8wt rod. I want to target some carp from the yak this year, and it will get me some more practice throwing heavier line for when I hit Siesta Key the next time for snook and tarpon.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sbreech said:


> Cabelas' has some pretty dang good deals going on right now - from fly rods, to fly lines, to gear packs / chest packs / hip packs. I just took advantage of a Fishpond waist pack and a new 8wt rod. I want to target some carp from the yak this year, and it will get me some more practice throwing heavier line for when I hit Siesta Key the next time for snook and tarpon.



What ...No 000.....LOL....Try some Carp in a river you may find it easier to cast above and drift in.....I know those fish frustrated me last yr on Clark lake....8wt man you'd better master the drag and drop ...I was using a 7wt and considered going to a 6wt but I don't have any floating lines for 6wt. I did hook up with one and the **** was on but he broke off..I can see how they can be addicting...Clark lake is so blasted muddy on the north end because there are some many carp they keep it stirred up pretty good....and with the water being 2ft deep there easy to find....I just couldn't get any to eat.....frustrating


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> What ...No 000.....LOL



Hahaha, not this round. This is a big brother to the Sage TXL 000wt, though. I also got a killer deal on a new Super8 reel, so I am ready for whatever Ohio fishing can throw at me. I really do think I am addicted to snook fishing now, though. Some day I will live down there...


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah Flymaker I got the RLS when it was 50% off...combo was $160 so that's hard to pass up. I'm now in the market for a 3/4 wt combo, leaning 3, haven't decided what I want yet though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Just for $hit's and grins I looked up " Who makes Cabela's fly rods" ? The Answer I got was to say the least surprising.... Sage and G Loomis . Hmmmm


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep! Saw that as well. Not surprising, they do the same thing with their spinning and baitcaster rods too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Best part ... it should be here just in time for this weekend ..I may need to brave the cold


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I hear you guys talking. Looking at the RLS I see a 9' 8wt marked down 50% to $149. You guys think this would be good enough for the steelhead in the alley.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

... I should elaborate, I have an orvis mid arbor and I am looking for a second rod to take with me on steelhead trips. Seems like a good deal to me. Just wanted your opinions. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

wannabflyguy said:


> I hear you guys talking. Looking at the RLS I see a 9' 8wt marked down 50% to $149. You guys think this would be good enough for the steelhead in the alley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Not familiar with the RLS....IMHO you need to consider your fishing style and rod action....If you fish a sink tip to swing buggers you will want a faster action ..if your just using eggs and nymphs a softer action will work just fine....just depends on what your doing ....Myself I would go with a faster action the rod will be more versatile most of my personal rods above 5wt are faster....See what action the RLS is or better yet go feel it ..if you intend on using a sink tip you will want a stiffer rod ....


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the RLS 5wt and it doesn't actually say on the rod whether it's fast or not, but according to Cabelas website it is a "moderate/fast." I have an Orvis Access 8wt Fast and it's definitely more so than the RLS...but also much more expensive. I really like my RLS and it's been versatile for nymphing, buggers, etc. Never used sink-tip though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> I have the RLS 5wt and it doesn't actually say on the rod whether it's fast or not, but according to Cabelas website it is a "moderate/fast." I have an Orvis Access 8wt Fast and it's definitely more so than the RLS...but also much more expensive. I really like my RLS and it's been versatile for nymphing, buggers, etc. Never used sink-tip though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



if you spend any time fishing streamers ...you should really consider a sink tip....When I fish the Mad for trout under normal conditions and its not hatch time....I am naturally fishing nymphs....so I have a 5wt with me spare spool in the vest with a sink-tip for those spots you know holds a bigger fish and nymphs wont get it done or drifting a nymph is not technically possible yeah its a pain but I'll switch to the sink tip and a rabbit strip streamer ..... no it doesn't produce every time....but often enough its worth the effort...If I float I will have a 4wt or 5wt for nymphs and such as well as a 6wt with a sink tip for streamers.....just another tool in the bag man...


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

You've got me wanting to get an LSI now...I'm going tomorrow for tying supplies anyway so we'll see...I'll check into the sink tip, sounds like a good approach.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> You've got me wanting to get an LSI now...I'm going tomorrow for tying supplies anyway so we'll see...I'll check into the sink tip, sounds like a good approach.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Not all rods or sink tips are equal.....for my 5wt I like a Jim Teeny 5ft mini tip....and I have a 6wt that does well with the 6wt version....then I have another 6wt that I fish a 10ft - 4'' inch per second tip ....on my 7wt I use a 10ft head in a 6-7 inch per second rate......faster rods can do better with sink tips.....But a medium fast 5 or 6 should handle the Jim Teeny line well......most smallmouth streams respond well to a 5 or 6 weight and the mini tip .....but if the flows are up the 6 or 7wt 10ft heads go play....just consider your conditions and rods.....the 5ft tip cast well...the 10ft heads and beyond can take some getting used to.........I also have a 30ft head....basicly a sinking shooting head with a built in running line....no false casting with that one.....pretty much point and shoot ...be it 30ft of line or 90 ft.....The Lsi is a good rod...in a 5 or a 6 it will handle the mini tip well and maybe even a 10ft head on the 6 and up....its a fast rod but no the fastest.....and has just enough of a tip to be forgiving.....I have 3 of them now....and may get the 6wt with the fighting butt here soon


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

+1 for the LSi. I have had the 7wt for 2 years now and am very impressed with how well it handles sink tips and full sinks. Its my go to streamer rod, it'll throw everything from a 185 grain floating line to a 300 grain full sink. 

The only complaint I have with cabela's rods (other than their made over seas) is the cork quality. After about 100 days, they seem to start cracking but with cabela's return policy I somehow walk out with a brand new rod everytime.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fly_ohio said:


> +1 for the LSi. I have had the 7wt for 2 years now and am very impressed with how well it handles sink tips and full sinks. Its my go to streamer rod, it'll throw everything from a 185 grain floating line to a 300 grain full sink.
> 
> The only complaint I have with cabela's rods (other than their made over seas) is the cork quality. After about 100 days, they seem to start cracking but with cabela's return policy I somehow walk out with a brand new rod everytime.



Hmmmm that's really kinda strange....Ive had my 8.5ft 5wt for almost 3yrs and my 7.5ft 2wt for maybe 2 and the cork on mine is just as fine as new except for the normal discoloration.....Ive never had any rod do that ....I keep a eye out for it....thx for the heads up. the over seas made thing isn't all that bad since its Korea....the Korean stuff is or tends to be better than the china stuff ....but its a sad fact we must live with on 90% of everything we buy today........but I can honestly say the wraps , fit of the ferrules and construction on all 3 of my rods are very good ....comparable to my st.croix's which cost just under $ 300.00 .....some of the over-sea stuff is good stuff some is crap....just depends......


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Cabelas should pay you boys a commission since I ordered the RLS 8wt last night. Regular $320 marked down to $150.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I may go ahead and order the 6wt w/fighting butt in the Lsi....I really like the feel of these rods ....just fast enough to do what I want but not to fast.....I like the Lsi and the St.Croix Imperials a lot ..happy with all 5 of mine...cant complain at all


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah I was gonna get the LSI but they were no longer available from the website. Thanks for the Intel boys. Flymaker I think I am gonna take your advise and put a sinking line on it for streamers if/when I get to go for the steelhead


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

wannabflyguy said:


> Yeah I was gonna get the LSI but they were no longer available from the website. Thanks for the Intel boys. Flymaker I think I am gonna take your advise and put a sinking line on it for streamers if/when I get to go for the steelhead



No longer available ? they where supposed to be continuing them? When I got my 9ft 5wt the web sight said back orderable....so I called and they had them in stock ....whats most likey going to happen is the next shipment after the new yr will be back up at full price.....still not a bad deal.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Flymaker I think you've convinced me to get the extra spool for my RLS and put sink tip on it. That's weird about the LSI, I just saw it on the website last week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

